# Estimate Software



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi, I am branching out on my own and am new to estimates. Is there any software that any of you would recommend for doing price estimates and bids? There seems to be quite a few out there and was looking for some insight. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Try using the search function on this site. There's a lot of good posts already. I use an iPad and brat paint app. Is good. An update is coming out soon to fix some bugs. If you have a windows box Pat has a cool program. I say keep it simple. And you have to know your production rates. No program can tell you how much to charge.


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you


----------

